# 2018/19 CX World Cup



## iandg (23 Sep 2018)

Kicks off today in Waterloo USA


View: https://www.facebook.com/UCIcyclocross/photos/a.1634070190153099/2435482463345197/?type=3&theater


----------



## iandg (24 Sep 2018)

Georestriction 

Another link for future reference

https://veloklubhaus.com/2018/09/23/international-cyclo-cross-2018-19-video/


----------



## Spartak (22 Oct 2018)

It seems GCN is going to show live CX races this season via their FB page...


View: https://www.facebook.com/112665855555813/posts/1161034290718959/


----------

